# Apps which require IOS 8 or higher



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is IPhone 4 useless to install apps which require IOS 8 or higher to install, since the highest IOS Iphone 4 can install is up to IOS 7.1X ? So have to buy a IPhone 5 at least if I which to install apps which require IOS 8 or higher in order to installl.? Or can I jailbreak Iphone 4 IOS 7.1X to allow me to install IOS 8 or greater?

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, the last iOS the iPhone is given is the one you are stuck on. If you require newer applications, then you will need to purchase a new iPhone.


----------

